# Amargado/Amargurado



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente 

Hoje tenho uma nova dúvida

No Brasil alguma diferença entre "amargado" e "amargurado"

Qual dos dois é mais empregado?

Obrigado pela ajuda!*


----------



## patriota

Só conheço a forma _amargurado_.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

patriota said:


> Só conheço a forma _amargurado_.



*Então não é utilizado "amargado"

Minha dúvida surgiu com a tradução do dicionário daqui*

http://www.wordreference.com/espt/amargado


----------



## patriota

Lembrei que o verbo "amargar" é usado para falar de algo que está indo mal. Exemplos:



			
				Almanaque da TV said:
			
		

> “Pânico na Band” não decola mais em audiência e vem amargando quarto lugar





			
				Só Notícias said:
			
		

> Cuiabá amarga jejum de quatro jogos sem vencer


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Também se diz: "o doce amargou" (ficou amargo).


----------



## pkogan

WhoSoyEu said:


> Também se diz: "o doce amargou" (ficou amargo).



Seguindo essa direção, o dicionário Aulete define _amargado_, em primeiro lugar, como "muito amargo" e só depois como equivalente de amargurado.

_  1 Muito amargo: "Ao passo que, os homens, na procura precisavam de aprender o teor do chão, farejando-o, de se provar e cuspir, amargado." (Guimarães Rosa, Estas histórias) _

_  2  Amargurado, triste.
_
Talvez, poderiamos concluir que para referir-se ao estado de ânimo geralmente se usa "amargurado" ao passo que em relação ao sabor de algum alimento se emprega "amargado"...


----------



## patriota

Ainda que seja interessante conhecer mais palavras, lembrem-se de que o adjetivo que normalmente se usa para falar de sabores é "amargo" (está amargo, ficou amargo), então evitem usar essa forma.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não concordo, Patriota. Não é incomum ver "amargou-me a boca". E o próprio Charlie Brown Jr. tem uma música chamada "Com a boca amargando", portanto, não é coisa de velho )


----------



## patriota

Falei do adjetivo ("amargado").


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ah! E o Olaf?


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Sabor amargo
Pessoa amargurada

É isso gente?*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

É isso......


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Obrigado pela ajuda*


----------

